

Ask HN: Parallel Algorithms for stock market analysis - astroguy

I want to write a program, in which it takes the training data and generates the rules. I would imagine, it should be some combination of statistical analysis and some form of AI learning. But I am not aware of where/how to start. Can anyone show me a direction on parallel algorithms suitable for stock market analysis.
======
jaekwon
wilmott forums.

